# Housebreaking Newbie - Where to Start?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

First thing is ask your breeder what he/she has done with the pup before you pick them up. Also ask if the puppy has been in a crate. Ask your breeder for help in the house training department. They will know more about their pups and at what stage they are at. Breeders are a great resource. They may have a suggestion for a book they really like for training. So make a phone call or drop them an email now so you can be prepared in a few weeks. Have fun with your new pup!

Use a crate. Don't use puppy pads. Those are just my opinions.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It is a personal preference, but I honestly think a crate is the way to go. (And using puppy pads is probably going to confuse your puppy if you are trying to teach him to go outside). Having raised one puppy and now I have got another, I don't see how people who don't crate train their puppies do it!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the exciting new addition  You will have so much fun! 

1) a kitchen/egg timer [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Joie-78039-Piggy-Wiggy-Timer/dp/B00380AAYA/ref=sr_1_68?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1402251759&sr=1-68[/ame]

2) a crate to keep in the kitchen and a crate to keep in your bedroom Amazon.com: midwest 42 crate: Pet Supplies

3) baby gates or an ex pen Amazon.com : Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen, 24 Inches by 36 Inches : Pet Playpens : Pet Supplies

4) tasty treats Amazon.com : Zukes's Mini Naturals Healthy Moist Training Treats, Delicious Duck Recipe 1-Pound : Pet Snack Treats : Pet Supplies

Use baby gates and/or the ex pen to confine puppy to the kitchen area. Take up any throw rugs. Sit on the floor with your puppy to play and train etc. for the first several weeks to minimize the risk of messes on your carpets. Cleaning carpets is a must and it is a huge hassle, try to avoid the mess in the first place.
Take your puppy out, when he potties give him a tiny treat and tell him in your happiest voice how good he is and how happy he has made you. (if it's late at night or you or pushed for time, you may want to walk puppy on a leash to keep his mind on the business at hand).
As soon as you come inside, set the timer for 20 minutes so you don't forget to take him out again.

If you can't give your puppy your 100% undivided attention, it is best to put him in his crate with a chew bone [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Starmark-Treat-Dispensing-Pickle-Pocket/dp/B007K5CL9Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1402252965&sr=1-1&keywords=starmark+pickle+pocket[/ame] or a stuffed, frozen kong [ame]http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Classic-Dog-Toy-Medium/dp/B000AYN7LU/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1402252932&sr=1-3&keywords=puppy+kong+medium[/ame] and that way he won't have an accident that you don't know about. 

Clean up any accidents with 'Natures Miracle' enzyme cleaner [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Miracle-Advanced-Remover-24-Ounce/dp/B00251M2L2/ref=sr_1_9?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1402252829&sr=1-9&keywords=natures+miracle+urine+destroyer[/ame]. Extremely important to clean up all trace of accident to keep him from returning to that spot.

Hang a bell [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Coastal-Pet-R4511-BLKCSM-Nickel/dp/B005OCXTG6/ref=sr_1_5?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1402253024&sr=1-5&keywords=dog+bell[/ame] on a ribbon to the door handle where he goes out and teach him to ring the bell each time you go out to give him the idea. It is helpful when he is older so that you will not miss signals.
Puppies will have to potty immediately upon waking up from a nap, during or immediately after intense running and playing, and after eating. Do not expect a small puppy to walk from the crate to the back door, scoop him up and carry him after he's been sleeping, when he starts having success in a couple weeks you can start letting him walk.

Be sure to feed on a very consistent schedule. Evening feeding should be 4 or 5 hours before bedtime. You can take up water a couple hours before bedtime (as long as your home has a/c and he isn't outside getting too hot) to minimize middle of the night trips.

The first week he may need to go out in the middle of the night, but by 9 or 10 weeks, he should be able to go overnight without going out. Make sure all nighttime trips to potty are all business, no bright lights, no excessive chit chat. When he starts to whine in the night, give him a couple minutes to be sure he won't quiet down and go back to sleep, don't just jump up right away. Be sure his crate is made very small with only space to turn around and lay down so that he won't potty in the crate.
Be sure to give a treat every time he goes into the crate. I always hid treats in the crate so that anytime she stepped foot in there, she would magically find treats. It didn't take long until at bedtime she was running at top speed to her crate to dive in and search for treats. Makes things much easier on everyone. Top rule, be consistent and do not let the puppy have too much freedom or unsupervised access to the house. 

If your puppy is having more than one an accident a day, it's most likely a sign that you are being too relaxed with your puppy management. Run a tight ship and it will be a much smoother process.


----------



## deb46 (Jul 6, 2013)

Most helpful explanation of housebreaking I've seen yet!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Kristy, good write up!


----------



## Nanoguy (Aug 2, 2013)

nolefan said:


> Congratulations on the exciting new addition  You will have so much fun!
> 
> 1) a kitchen/egg timer Amazon.com: Joie Piggy Wiggy Timer: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


Great info....thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Crate training is the only way to go for my money! Get the book, Goldens for Dummies by Nona Bauer....great book for newbies and us long time Golden lovers alike.

Good luck


----------

